# Oldies but Goodies - Building a supre detailed trestle by Tim Knies



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Since the archives are toast, here's a flashback on building a super detailed trestle by Tim Knies...may he rest in peace.


Trestle construction thread


----------



## Don Howard (Jan 2, 2008)

Saved! 
Thanks for putting this in PDF form. 
I've got the info on another computer on one of 4 drives, but not sure which one!


----------

